# Vaginal privacy



## Biglewie54 (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think that she doesn't like it, but she can't speak for all women. 
You may want to remove your photo for privacy.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Using a selfie as your Avitar (probably not a good idea).


It's always wise to avoid using things that identify you on the forum, particularly real names and self portraits. The reason is twofold - It allows you to speak more freely and therefor enabling you to tell your story without worrying that someone, like your family, friends or partner will...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

I don't know about "privacy" exactly, but I think maybe she feels self-conscious if you just stare. It doesn't really matter what the rest of us think. If _your wife_ is uncomfortable with it, you should make an effort to ensure her comfort.

In other words, things that don't seem like a big deal to you or to other people may be a big deal to her. Her feelings matter.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

My wife doesn't mind. Sometimes she actually shows it to me to tease me. I think it's probably going to be a split - some women like it, some don't


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Yes, everything @theloveofmylife just said. I don't mind it personally, but I can't speak for all women. You need to make sure your wife is comfortable with whatever you do when you are intimate. If it makes her uncomfortable, just stop doing it. Try something else that provides you both with excitement.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

I think it’s largely a matter of what “looking at” means.
If you like to sit there and stare at it autisticly, I could see that being a problem.
Otherwise, I can’t see why it would be an issue. My wife’s never had an issue with me looking at her vagina, occasionally she even flashes it at me on purpose.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

This thread is disturbing.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Speaking of privacy, do you think your wife appreciates her picture being displayed on an anonymous forum where you are talking about her vjay?????


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

This is where it pays off that I’m a habitual quoter. The og post is gone now I’m just looking at random comments about some lady’s vagina. I miss all the fun.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Trident said:


> This thread is disturbing.


It's a great thread-title


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

QuietRiot said:


> This is where it pays off that I’m a habitual quoter. The og post is gone now I’m just looking at random comments about some lady’s vagina. I miss all the fun.


Maybe the first person to respond to a post should always quote the entire post.


----------



## Overwhelmedagain (Apr 24, 2021)

There are days I wish I was not of the human species.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Sfort said:


> Maybe the first person to respond to a post should always quote the entire post.


I second that motion!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Due to the fact the OP trashed his opening post, this thread is closed to further replies.


----------

